# Novice: "Moving" to Huntsville Alabama: Can I take a 45 Taurus, Ruger 10/22 Takedown rifle, 5.56 and 223 ammo



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello,

I'm moving to the Huntsville, Alabama area next month

Can I legally move a 45 Taurus handgun, Ruger 10/22 Takedown rifle, 5.56 (600 rounds) and 223 ammo (1,000 rounds), and high velocity 22 ammo (1,650 rounds) to Alabama.

In addition, I have 100 round of 5.56 armor piercing ammunition. Can I take that to Alabama with me?

Can I drive from Virginia to Alabama with the ammunition in my car? How do I do this legally?

I am planning to "send" the handgun and rifle to Alabama via a 20 foot truck trailer.

Thank you,
SelfDefenseNovice


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My advice is to send 1,600 rounds of AR ammo to me. PM me for the address!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SelfDefenseNovice said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm moving to the Huntsville, Alabama area next month
> 
> ...


As far as the armor piercing ammo you'll have to find out whether it's legal to possess in Huntsville, Alabama? Some states do not have preemption laws which allows counties and municipalities to enact laws and ordinances that are stricter than the state's. What's illegal or legal to own in Huntsville may or may not be in its neighboring town?

Providing that you are not a prohibited possessor as described by federal law and you're not in possession of any controlled substances. As long as you stay on the interstates it's legal to transport both guns and ammo providing that the firearms are unloaded, in a locked box, separate from the ammo and not readily accessible to the occupant(s) of the vehicle. If you have a medical marijuana card or if it's recreational use is legal in your home state if you get caught with marijuana along with a firearm(s) it's a federal crime regardless. If you're on a state road then it's possible that you could be in violation of that particular state, county or municipalities firearms laws? In which case you'll have to contact each state that you'll be traveling through's department of public safety or agency that's in charge of its firearms laws.

Some state's have reciprocity provisions for people with concealed weapons permits. Which means that you can legally possess and carry a firearm outside of your home state within another state that honors your permit. Providing that you comply with that state's firearms laws. For example if you live in a state that has no magazine restrictions and you're carrying in a state that honors your permit but limits the magazine size you could be arrested for possessing a magazine that exceeds those limits. Just as if you were a resident of that particular state.

Of course it's all a bunch of bullshit. The laws should be uniform throughout the entire country with regards to any of our Constitutional rights. As far as I'm concerned as long as you are not a prohibited possessor as described by federal law. You should be able to carry any firearm, any time and any place throughout the entire United States without fear of any legal ramifications. With the exception of maybe a courtroom or other extremely sensitive place. Unfortunately that's not how it is. Let the interstate traveler beware.


*18 U.S. Code § 926A - Interstate transportation of firearms ...*
www.law.cornell.edu › uscode › text
Jul 08, 2012 · Prior Provisions. A prior section 926A, added Pub. L. 99–308, § 107(a), May 19, 1986, 100 Stat. 460, provided that any person not prohibited by this chapter from transporting, shipping, or receiving a firearm be entitled to transport an unloaded, not readily accessible firearm in interstate commerce notwithstanding any provision of any legislation enacted, or rule or regulation prescribed ...


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

If you have a cc permit in VA....it will be good in AL. With that- I see no reason why you can't transport your firearms and ammo to AL. However, the armor piercing rounds I do not know about.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Put the stuff into your trunk and drive it to Huntsville, you don’t need to ask for help or tell anyone.

AP ammo has a tungsten steel core in it, and that’s it. You are undermining yourself. You will end up looking guilty of something.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

When you get to Huntsville, shoot me a message. I will show you around as I live about an hour west.


----------



## DogFather (Jan 1, 2022)

I currently see 5.56 green tip (Armor piercing lite) as the most available in my area.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

DogFather said:


> I currently see 5.56 green tip (Armor piercing lite) as the most available in my area.


I don't believe "Green Tip" is armor piercing, just NATO 5.56 MM. Black tip used to identify AP ammunition. Correct me if I'm wrong. but green tip is 62 grain as opposed to regular .55 grain ball ammunition.


----------



## kd5jbn (Jan 14, 2022)

*Alabama* *Ammo* Laws. *Alabama* law prohibits the possession or sale of brass or steel Teflon-coated handgun ammunition and other like ammunition designed to penetrate bullet-proof vests (*armor* *piercing*)

*Alabama*. Illegal to sell or possess (class C felony punishable by up to 10 years in prison, $15,000, or both. Enhanced penalties for use of *armor-piercing* ammunition in commission of another felony.) Ala. Code 13A-11-60.


----------



## kd5jbn (Jan 14, 2022)

Restrictions by State







www.bigdaddyunlimited.com


----------



## kd5jbn (Jan 14, 2022)

Tangof said:


> I don't believe "Green Tip" is armor piercing, just NATO 5.56 MM. Black tip used to identify AP ammunition. Correct me if I'm wrong. but green tip is 62 grain as opposed to regular .55 grain ball ammunition.


SS109 & XM855 is classified as Armor Piercing by DOJ.



https://www.atf.gov/resource-center/docs-0/download


----------



## kd5jbn (Jan 14, 2022)

Tangof said:


> I don't believe "Green Tip" is armor piercing, just NATO 5.56 MM. Black tip used to identify AP ammunition. Correct me if I'm wrong. but green tip is 62 grain as opposed to regular .55 grain ball ammunition.


XM855 has a Tungsten Core. That makes it fall in the Catagory of AP...


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

This post is a tempest in a teapot, and has degenerated into tungsten cores. I have seen and handled tungsten core rounds, but I have never seen a Teflon coated round.🤬


----------

